# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Siemens] Έντονος Θόρυβος κατά το στύψιμο ρούχων σε πλυντήριο Siemens

## PanSpan

Καλημέρα στην κοινότητα και ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοξενία.
Θα ήθελα, εάν έχετε την καλοσύνη, την άποψή σας για πρόβλημα σε πλυντήριο Siemens Siwamat 5010.
Πρόκειται για ένα πλυντήριο 15ετίας, το οποίο κατά τις δύο τελευταίες φορές που έστυβε (την πρώτη φορά μαξιλάρι, τη δεύτερη κουβέρτα) έκανε τρελό θόρυβο. Μου έδινε την εντύπωση ότι μέσα στον κάδο υπήρχε ένα τούβλο και γυρνούσε γύρω γύρω  χτυπώντας στα τοιχώματα του πλυντηρίου. Φυσικά και διέκοψα και τις δύο φορές τη λειτουργία του.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και παλαιότερα άκουγα μερικές φορές τέτοιους θορύβους (πάντα στο στύψιμο) αλλά το απέδιδα στο ότι το πλυντήριο –μετακινούμενο κατά το στύψιμο- ακουμπούσε στη λεκάνη της τουαλέτας χτυπώντας τα τοιχώματά του εκεί. Πάντως, έκτοτε ήμουνα φοβισμένος και για αυτό δεν το άφηνα να δουλεύει ποτέ μόνο του στο σπίτι.
Σημειωτέον ότι το πλυντήριο είναι αλφαδιασμένο.
Τώρα, κάνοντας μία αυτοψία στον κάδο του πλυντηρίου (εννοώ τον κύλινδρο που μπαίνουν τα ρούχα), αυτός κουνιέται μπρος πίσω- όταν τον σπρώχνω με το χέρι μου- χτυπώντας στα τοιχώματα του πλυντηρίου (περισσότερο στην πλάτη του). Δεν γνωρίζω εάν αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό ή όχι, αλλά μάλλον από εκεί έρχεται ο θόρυβος.
Στα σχέδια μου είναι να το δοκιμάσω και σήμερα με ελαφρά ρούχα (όχι κουβέρτα- που απ’ ότι διάβασα στο site- είναι απαγορευτικές για τα πλυντήρια, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση, έστω και αν δουλέψει σωστά σήμερα, ότι δεν μπορώ να το εμπιστευτώ πλέον.
Στο μυαλό μου έχω τρία πράγματα, και εδώ θα ήθελα, πέρα από τη διάγνωσή σας για το πρόβλημα του θορύβου, και τη γνώμη σας ως προς τις επιλογές μου:
1.       Αγορά καινούριου
2.       Επισκευή από τεχνίτη
3.       Επισκευή μόνος μου
Όσον αφορά το πρώτο, εάν αναλογιστεί κανείς και ένα πρόβλημα, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα στην ηλεκτρονική πλακέτα του πλυντηρίου που δεν του επιτρέπει να δουλεύουν όλα τα προγράμματα, ίσως να είναι μία καλή, αλλά ακριβή λύση.
Στο δεύτερο προβληματίζομαι για το εάν αξίζει τα λεφτά της μία τέτοια επισκευή σε ένα πλυντήριο 15 ετίας
Όσο δε αφορά την τρίτη επιλογή έχω να πω ότι  με εξιτάρει να φτιάξω κάτι μόνος μου, αλλά δεν ξέρω εάν θα τα καταφέρω, καθόσον δεν έχω σχετική εμπειρία σε αυτά.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ
Πάνος

----------


## nyannaco

Οσον αφορά το θότυβο κατά το στύψιμο, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έχουν παραδώσει πνεύμα το αμορτισέρ του κάδου, λόγω ηλικίας και υπερφόρτωσης. Δες εδώ ένα παρόμοιο θέμα για να καταλάβεις για τί μιλάμε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το πλυντ είναι 5 κιλο . πάρε ένα βρεγμένο μαξιλάρι και ζύγισε το δες πόσα κιλά είναι , θα δεις ότι δεν είναι παράξενο που χτυπάει ο κάδος . αφού θα δεις ότι έχεις βάλει διπλάσιο βάρος από όσα συνιστούν .

Και δεν είναι μόνο το βάρος . αλλά και π.χ. αν βάλεις μόνο 1 μαξιλάρι ή ένα μόνο μεμονωμένο ρούχο .... στο στύψιμο δεν υπάρχει κέντρο βάρους μετατοπίζεται στα εξωτερικά τοιχώματα η φυγόκεντρος δύναμη και προκαλεί αστάθεια στο στύψιμο.

Προς το παρόν δοκίμασε το με ανάμικτα ρούχα αλλά λογικό βάρος .. αν δεις ότι στο στύψιμο δεν χτυπάει ... τότε είναι αμφίβολο να είναι τα αμορτισέρ . αν χτυπάει τα αλλάζεις τα αμορτισέρ 

Το μόνο που μπορείς να δεις προς το παρόν είναι ανοίγοντας  το πάνω καπάκι του πλυντηρίου .. να δεις αν τα ελατήρια (σούστες) που στηρίζουν όρθιο τον κάδο είναι στην θέση τους ή βγήκε κανένα ή έσπασε .

----------


## PanSpan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. 
Θα δοκιμάσω μία πλύση σήμερα με ανάμεικτα ρούχα και κανονικά κιλά και θα ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## takisegio

15ετιας ειναι μηπως θελει ρουλεμαν;

----------


## PanSpan

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Δοκίμασα τρία πλυντήρια και το πλύσιμο ήταν νορμάλ. Νομίζω ότι το πλυντήριο θέλει περαιτέρω παρακολούθηση, ωστόσο έχω ένα ερώτημα:
 λέτε το πρόβλημα να το δημιούργησε η υπερφόρτωση και να ήταν συγκυριακό ή απλώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα το οποίο εμφανίζεται κάποιες φορές- σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις (όταν π.χ. το πλυντήριο είναι αρκετά γεμάτο)- και άρα χρήζει ούτως ή άλλως επισκευής;
Ευχαριστώ
Πάνος

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κοίτα μπορεί και να φταίνε τα αμορτισέρ (ελαφρά "πεσμένα" στα Νιούτον) , δεν υπάρχει τρόπος ελέγχου για αυτά αλλά το κρίνουμε αναλόγως την συμπεριφορά του (π.χ. ήξερες πόσο το φόρτωνες όταν ήταν καινούριο και πως συμπεριφερόταν τότε σε σχέση με τώρα) κτλ
Αν θέλεις και για την πλάκα που λέει ο λόγος και δεν υπολογίζεις τα λεφτουδάκια , κάνε μια έρευνα για το μοντέλο σου ποια αμορτισέρ είναι , εντόπισε το κόστος τους , και στην ανάγκη αν δεν είναι ακριβά άλλαξε τα αμορτισέρ μπας και δεις μια κάποια διαφορά. στην κρίση σου είναι.

----------


## PanSpan

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για το χρόνος σας. Μετά από αρκετό καιρό παρακολούθησης θεωρώ ότι κάτι πλέον πάει στραβά με το πληντύριο. Από εχθές δε αποφάσισα να μην το ξανα λειτουργήσω γιατί κατά το τελευταίο στύψιμο, εκτός από το θόρυβο που έκανε στα δεξιά του (λες και χτυπούσε τούβλο στα τοιχώματά του), παρατήρησα και το λάστιχο του κάδου να έχει στρίψει λίγο (στριφογυρισμένο, διπλωμέμο στον εαυτό του).
Το ερώτημα που απευθύνω, είναι διπλό. Εάν αξίζει το κόστος επισκευής ένα τέτοιο πληντήριο (περίπου δεκαπενταετίας) και εάν ναι, αν θα πρέπει να απευθυνθώ στην αντιπροσωπεία (λόγω πιθανών ανταλλακτικών που θα χρειαστούν) ή σε κάποιον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία επισκευαστή.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## nyannaco

Προσωπικά θα το άλλαζα, αν είχα τη δυνατότητα. Οχι μόνο γιατί θεωρώ ότι δεν αξίζει να επισκευαστεί ένα πλυντήριο 15 ετών (δεν μιλάμε για βλάβη των €15-20, έτσι; ) αλλά και γιατί τα πλυντήρια είναι ενεργοβόρες συσκευές, και η ενεργειακή κλάση κάνει πράγματι διαφορά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Οι νέες όμως συσκευές έχουν μεγάλο "κέρατο " μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό. (π.χ. στα νέα αν χαλάσει μια πλακέτα ή αισθητήρες κτλ χτυπιέσαι και βρίζεις για το κόστος αντικατάστασης) δες π.χ. τι "ενεργειακή κλάση " έχουν τα ανταλλακτικά τους ..  :Confused1: 


Μια παραμικρή αστοχία και πάμε για καινούριο ...

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν είπα όμως ότι θα έπαιρνα Bosch/Siemens! Κάποιες συκευές του συγκεκριμένου κατασκευαστή με έχουν απογοητεύσει και από πλευράς αξιοπιστίας, και από πλευράς κόστους ανταλλακτικών.

----------


## PanSpan

Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις σας. Όποιες άλλες ιδέες ευπρόσδεκτες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις σας. Όποιες άλλες ιδέες ευπρόσδεκτες.






> Από εχθές δε αποφάσισα να μην το ξανα λειτουργήσω γιατί κατά το τελευταίο στύψιμο, εκτός από το θόρυβο που έκανε στα δεξιά του (λες και χτυπούσε τούβλο στα τοιχώματά του), παρατήρησα και το λάστιχο του κάδου να έχει στρίψει λίγο (στριφογυρισμένο, διπλωμέμο στον εαυτό του).
> Το ερώτημα που απευθύνω, είναι διπλό. Εάν αξίζει το κόστος επισκευής ένα τέτοιο πληντήριο (περίπου δεκαπενταετίας) και εάν ναι, αν θα πρέπει να απευθυνθώ στην αντιπροσωπεία (λόγω πιθανών ανταλλακτικών που θα χρειαστούν) ή σε κάποιον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία επισκευαστή.


Ο κάδος σου έκατσε πιο κάτω από το σημείο όπου έπρεπε να στέκεται και γιαυτό σου κάνει το "δίπλωμα" στο λάστιχο πόρτας .

Σου έχει απαντηθεί νωρίτερα για τα αμορτισέρ και αντικατάσταση τους . (από εμένα και από άλλον)

Σαν πιθανότητα να μην φταίνε τα αμορτισέρ (όσο αφορά τον θόρυβο) είναι να έχει λασκάρει κάποιο από τα αντίβαρα που στηρίζονται πάνω στον κάδο (επάνω και στα πλάγια του κάδου). ή να έχει φύγει κάποιο ελατήριο που στηρίζει στον αέρα ολόκληρο τον κάδο .

Για το αν σε συμφέρει να πάρεις καινούριο ή να φτιάξεις το παλιό αυτό κανείς δεν τον ξέρει . (δηλαδή αν σου πούμε πάρε καινούριο , και συμπτωματικά χαλάσει και αυτό? ) . Αυτό εσύ το αποφασίζεις.

----------

